# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  SARMs and Adderall

## Unclelias

I just recently been hearing about SARMs and really do not know much about them. I plan on trying them out and want to read a bit more to see if their actually worth my time. I am also prescribed Adderall (stimulant) and want to know if SARMs interact at all with stimulants, as well as proper dosing and what SARMs to start off with or stack together. I am prescribed Vyvanse 70mg every morning and 15mg Adderall IR for afternoon. One of my main concerns is it SARMs effect blood pressure and heart rate.

----------


## Ashop

SARMS are fairly new still with little human research so we are still learning as we go.
It would be something that you would need to monitor closely.

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> I just recently been hearing about SARMs and really do not know much about them. I plan on trying them out and want to read a bit more to see if their actually worth my time. I am also prescribed Adderall (stimulant) and want to know if SARMs interact at all with stimulants, as well as proper dosing and what SARMs to start off with or stack together. I am prescribed Vyvanse 70mg every morning and 15mg Adderall IR for afternoon. One of my main concerns is it SARMs effect blood pressure and heart rate.


No. BP and heartrate should be fine. Only thing with sarms are cholestrol and supression.
I wouldnt worry to much about the cholestrol. As long as you eat healthy, sarms elevated cholestrol is not dangerous.

----------


## Unclelias

What do you mean by suppression?

----------


## Mr.BB

Supression means they supress your testicles to produce testosterone , and there are no 100% way to know if they restart production.
This is particularly important for 20 year old guys like you, at this age your hormones and sex organs are finnishing maturing, interrupting it might cause permanent damage.

----------


## Unclelias

> Supression means they supress your testicles to produce testosterone , and there are no 100% way to know if they restart production.
> This is particularly important for 20 year old guys like you, at this age your hormones and sex organs are finnishing maturing, interrupting it might cause permanent damage.


But how do SARMs cause suppression, I keep hearing SARMs are like steroids without the negatives because their selective. So whats the point of dealing with suppression from a weaker source rather then just injecting hormones?

----------


## Mr.BB

> But how do SARMs cause suppression, I *keep hearing SARMs are like steroids without the negatives because their selectiv*e. So whats the point of dealing with suppression from a weaker source rather then just injecting hormones?


You only hear that from ppl selling SARMs.

No point in using SARMs, rather use proven and well known steroids . Just not at your age.

----------


## Unclelias

> You only hear that from ppl selling SARMs .
> 
> No point in using SARMs, rather use proven and well known steroids. Just not at your age.


Why keep bringing up my age, messing with hormones more then their meant to are damaging at any age. Unless guys are just getting out of puberty, I don't see why you are more worthy of this info because your older.

----------


## Livinlean

> Why keep bringing up my age, messing with hormones more then their meant to are damaging at any age. Unless guys are just getting out of puberty, I don't see why you are more worthy of this info because your older.


More damaging at younger ages. If you don't believe that then you are spending too much time on youtube and not enough on real research. And this is coming from a guy who cycled in his teens. 

Sarms are garbage. Your replies to BB show that you have't done much homework on them if you're trying to say that sarms being "selective" means that they aren't suppressive. 

I read a thread a couple days ago about someone being suppressed from sarms... look it up using the search function.

----------


## boisebeast

I was nearly shut down after a very conservative ostarine cycle, SARMS are a waste man. Check my log for details

----------


## AntiFreeze

Steroid related hair loss sucks.SARMS are more selective and a better option in this area as they may not affect the hairline whatsoever. Suppression isnt the only downside so the argument of "since theyre both suppressive just do steroids " is just an argument for people who either dont care about hair, or are lucky enough to not have to worry about MPB.

----------

